# Do you have any photos that you always enjoy looking back at?



## Geniusdudekiran

I was looking through a folder that I keep of all my best photos, and there were a few that I thought to my self upon seeing, "wow, I still enjoy looking at this picture like I did the day that I took it." Does anyone else do this? I'd imagine so. Share the photos that have a special place in your heart here!


----------



## jeremyTR

beautiful pictures. i don't have any but I just had to tell you!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Indeed I do, too many...my whole life is pictures 

Nice pics though! I love the bird taking off and the first lizard/skink/whatever it is lol...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Wow, thanks Erick! 

The skink was found in a local national park, and the Black Capped Chickadee was in my backyard. I camped out for a while to take that shot (~1 hr and 6 shots/tries).


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wow, thanks Erick!
> 
> The skink was found in a local national park, and the Black Capped Chickadee was in my backyard. I camped out for a while to take that shot (~1 hr and 6 shots/tries).


Heh I figured it was a skink, has that distinctive shape...and yeah, nature shots are always more about patience than anything else. Nature photography is 99% boredom waiting for something to happen or tracking an animal down and 1% pure thrill lol...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

TickleMyElmo said:


> Heh I figured it was a skink, has that distinctive shape...and yeah, nature shots are always more about patience than anything else. Nature photography is 99% boredom waiting for something to happen or tracking an animal down and 1% pure thrill lol...


Patience is hard, but the result pays off, with something you can keep and flaunt forever!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Okay, you asked for it. Prepare to be blasted with pics! These range everywhere from recently to years back so the borders and watermarks will change. These are just what I have available on my flickr account and are in random order...

1.




11.



12.



13.



14.



15.



16.




19.



20.



21.



22.



23.



24. Sometimes I feel so...BLAH!



25.



26.



27. Wild Horses on an Island



28. Wild Horse on an Island again...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Sweet shots Erick! I particularly like this one:



I love all the darkness, and then the fish shining in the light as though they are in a spotlight.


----------



## Complexity

Those photos are really beautiful! Mine don't come close to comparing, but I don't think they're too bad considering I'm a complete ameture and I was using a 12 year old, 3-megapixel, point and shoot camera!

I'm really excited because I just ordered a new camera, the Olympus OM-D E-M5 with the 12-50mm lens. It arrives this Saturday!! So I hope to be able to finally take some decent pictures!

Here are some of the pics I used to discuss cameras at dvreview. These are all aquarium related, of course.











































































These are some older pics I took of plants and flowers in my gardens.


----------



## cromwelin

I am in love with these photos now! Look d way it is being captured. The nature landscape, deer and horses freely roaming on the grasslands, d sunset scene..its so beautiful. I too have forgotten my recollections after watching. I wish I would have been in dis place.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nice shots Complexity, you need some Bonsai trees in your garden!


----------



## Nate McFin

Beautiful shots guys. I love threads like this.










































OOOPS have to add a fish pic since its an aquarium site. LOL









Any interest in a Friday Pic thread? Favorite shot of the week type thing?I know there are several people who shoot regularly on this site.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Great shots, I particularly like the Bald Eagle and the landscape right after it!


----------



## amygirl11

Horrible pic. Straight from a video. I call it "Best Friends".



My first "I nailed it" shot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4308388749/

My first "I nailed it in flight" shot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4657656399/


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nice shots Amy! I like the bee in flight!


----------



## amygirl11

Let me introduce myself. Hi! My name is Dale [and I am a girl]. Amy would be the Yorkie on the left of the pic. I use Amy as my user name so everyone knows that I am a female. I will answer to either name though...LOL


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Oh... whoops, sorry Dale! lol


----------



## Nate McFin

No doubt nice shot of the bee. :thumbsup:


----------



## atomicjade

TME, are those the ponies from Chincoteague? Stunning!


----------



## Calmia22

Awesome photos! Here are mine: Not near the quality of others, but I still love them!

1. This was taken outside of Oregon State University. My intro into the real world. It's a simple pic, but I cherish it.









2. My Congo puffer Sweet Potato.









3. When my cat Bailey was a kitten-taken around 7 weeks old. She's now 3 and can never be too far away from me. I miss her being this innocent lol









4.This is my favorite place. It's 6 acres with a creek running through. It's located up past Coos Bay, Oregon. This is where out family reunion is every year, and I really love camping here.









5. This is a picture I took my Junior year of high school. When I first met my husband he noticed this picture on my Myspace page and it was very intriguing to him. He has found well over 50 faces in it, and loves it.









6. This is where my mom's ashes are. She died in March of this year very unexpectedly. It's not a happy picture, but I do cherish it.


----------



## tetra73

Too many to list.. 

Here is a more recent one. This will get printed and framed.... It is a panorama shot with 6 frames stitched with over 6000 pixel resolution.


----------



## Complexity

Calmia22 said:


> 3. When my cat Bailey was a kitten-taken around 7 weeks old. She's now 3 and can never be too far away from me. I miss her being this innocent lol


This is just too adorable! :smile:


----------



## Snowflake311

This one never gets old for me I don't think it ever will. It's my daughter with our dogs she is a little animal.


----------



## Ozydego

Two of my favorites that when I see them I just say wow again.


----------



## Wasserpest

I have hundreds, if not thousands of pictures that I enjoy looking back at. This is one I took very recently.












Calmia22 said:


> She's now 3 and can never be too far away from me. I miss her being this innocent lol


I am sure in a few years I will look back at that pic above and think something very, very similar. :icon_cry:


----------



## ua hua

Very cool pic Wasserpest. I wish I had the camera skills that many of you on this forum have. I got a dslr over two years ago and still don't know how to use it. My wife is the photographer. My photo skills stopped when they quit making polaroids.:hihi:


----------



## menoseloso

that cat looks comfy


----------



## plantednano

For me this thread is dangerous :redface: , I could spam it with all the pics i am proud of lol Pretty much any shot that get uploaded to my Flickr is one i could stare at all day. :help: Ill post a few later and do my best to limit it to just a few :redface:


----------



## PinkRasbora

Woot a thread for photo dumping!!

Here goes some of my favorite shots.
*WARNING! Contains images of food, likely to make you hungry.*


----------



## plantednano

DSC_0369 by Batson Photography, on Flickr

This is by far my favorite picture. This is a single shot (most of my pictures are multi-shot HDRs) after having the camera about a week. 


TalonAir MINI by Batson Photography, on Flickr Taken a few nights later


DSC_0365_7_9_tonemapped by Batson Photography, on Flickr


Throgsneck Sunset 3 by Batson Photography, on Flickr I like this picture except how the HDR ended up, should probably reprocess it.


DSC_0075-2 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0100-2 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0539 by Batson Photography, on Flickr
Have to give credit to my passanger for this one. (thats a line of ~40 Minis in front me traveling through NYC at 1 am.


DSC_0343-1 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0436-1 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0269 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## plantednano

One more post for now :redface:


Montauk Light by Batson Photography, on Flickr


Mini at the point by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0339-1 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0206 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0191 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0092 by Batson Photography, on Flickr


MK5 GTI  by Batson Photography, on Flickr


Armed forces plaza by Batson Photography, on Flickr


Adorable by Batson Photography, on Flickr


Horseback Riding by Batson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Those are some incredible shots there, love the HDR. What are you shooting?


----------



## Da Plant Man

I'm betting you like the movie: 'The Italian Job"


----------



## plantednano

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Those are some incredible shots there, love the HDR. What are you shooting?


Thanks 

Really likeyour picture of the skink, the color and bokeh are stunning and captivating roud:

D5100. Same set up you were using, 18-55mm, 55-300mm, also have a 35mm prime and extension tubes. Adobe Lighroom is my best friend 

I have about 30 gb of raw photos that i need to work on when i get that elusive thing called free time 



Da Plant Man said:


> I'm betting you like the movie: 'The Italian Job"


lmao yup. Truthfully i strongly disliked minis until the day i drove one and then found that there are so many great angles to shoot them from


----------



## Da Plant Man

I was like: "Wow! Those are nice shots! Probabally shot on a D4 or something, I could never get something that nice"

Now I don't have an excuse since I have a d5100. :hihi:


----------



## plantednano

For every one amazing shot you see, i took at least 5 (sometimes its 25 lol) other ones of the same thing that came out horrid. For instance the last one of my gf riding the horse, i took about 200 pictures in the course of a 30 minute lesson. Ended up with about 15 that kept. 

Then i take the good one and throw it in lightroom to correct the white balance, tweak exposure, contrast ect.


----------



## mechtec

*this one does it for me*


----------



## viwwo

plantednano said:


> For every one amazing shot you see, i took at least 5 (sometimes its 25 lol) other ones of the same thing that came out horrid. For instance the last one of my gf riding the horse, i took about 200 pictures in the course of a 30 minute lesson. Ended up with about 15 that kept.


I could do a set of 100+ and like only one picture.... My husband hates me for that. :confused1:
but you got great ones.. all of you!

But I have way tooooo many that I like.. Here are two


----------



## malibu

Wow, a lot of these are really beautiful. The ones with animal subjects have to be my favorite. A good camera seems to pay off, but the amount of talent in this thread is mind blowing!


----------



## mechtec

Here's another one, This one makes me laugh


----------

